# 68 all wheel disc brake conversion



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a 68 lemans with 14 inch rims that I'm wanting to do autocross and daily with but am on a budget and was wanting to know what all wheel conversion kits you guys recommend? Ideally it would have everything as the entire brake system needs redone and the car doesn't have power brakes. 

Another reason for wanting discs in the rear is for ease of maintenance later on.

Also are slotted rotors recommended for this or would a stock GM kit with commonly available parts work fine?


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

I put the Right Stuff AFXRD01 on the rear of my 69 GTO. States it's for 14 inch disc brake rims. Really like the kit. Uses GM parts, f body rotors and cadillac calipers.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I was thinking about this conversation also in the rear, does anyone know of a kit where you don't have to pull the axles...thought I saw one years ago but can't find it. I have discs in the front so I know I would have to swap out the porpotioning valve.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> I was thinking about this conversation also in the rear, does anyone know of a kit where you don't have to pull the axles...thought I saw one years ago but can't find it. I have discs in the front so I know I would have to swap out the porpotioning valve.


Why do you not want to pull the axles?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Idk just seemed like a pain, new gasket, fluid, posi additive, hopefully I don't mess up the axle seals...I was just curious, it stops good now so probably not going to mess with it especially if I have to buy a porpotioning valve too.


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

If you have a pontiac 10 bolt rear end, all you have to do is remove 4 bolts on each side by the brake drums and the axle slides out. A factory front disc car, the proportioning valve is right by the master cylinder. The block down on the frame by the starter is a junction block and brake system failure warning switch. I gutted my valve, nothing in it. A person could just remove it and plum new brake line. I read that the 4 wheel disc TAs where done that way from GM


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> Idk just seemed like a pain, new gasket, fluid, posi additive, hopefully I don't mess up the axle seals...I was just curious, it stops good now so probably not going to mess with it especially if I have to buy a porpotioning valve too.


 As sander speed mentioned, no c clips, so no need to remove diff cover unless a fluid change is warranted.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Got a 12 bolt from a 66? Chevelle that was custom built with an Eaton posi and Strange axles. It was a non power 4 drum so everything has been upgraded, 8" dual booster, chrome disc/drum valve, drilled and slotted 15" rotors, Chevelle calipers so like I said it stops good course I haven't had it down the track yet.


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

Would probably leave it be. Until it becomes an issue. Spend the money on the next wish list item.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Exactly, like fixing the paint 👍


----------

